# SATA Festplatte und Installationsmacken



## locura (6. Januar 2004)

hallo

ich hab ein kleines problem mit meiner sata platte von samsung (160gb) in der datenträgerverwaltung hab ich eine neue partition (primäre partition) und nen laufwerksbuchstaben zugeteilt damit es endlich mal im arbeitzplatz auftaucht.
nun mein problem ist, wenn ich norton internet security oder office auf sata platte installieren will dann will er es net machen. es will immer auf meine ide platte (dort läuft xp) installieren, aber die ist nunmal voll bzw alt. 2 gb platte benutz ich nur fürs betriebssystem!

was kann mein problem beheben damit ich office und internet security auf die sata platte installieren kann? spiele konnte ich ohne probleme auf die sata platte installieren!

ciao gruß


----------

